# Yep, it's another audio tube thread...



## CallMeChris

So I think I have read every thread on here having to do with audio tubes and I have a question. How long of a piece of 6" PVC do I need? I have a friend who has a piece that is 19" long and said I could have it....its hard to turn down free! Lol. If I cut 4" off of it to use in the ends of my elbows will the 15" left be long enough and not look like a midget laying down on my rack when its done? This will be going on a sportsman but I won't be home to measure or mess with it for a week or so. How long is your center tube?


----------



## filthyredneck

I would say the 15" would be plenty if you are gluing 90s or something on both ends to make it "u" shaped.


----------



## CallMeChris

That's what I wanted to hear, thanks!


----------



## CallMeChris

Another one... I've heard of people using a waterproof case that has a plug in it so I could plug my phone into the sound tube and be protected. Who makes these?


----------



## duckincrazy92

Pelican makes some cases for like 40 bucks. We made one and got a case off ebay that is waterproof. Or walmart has a waterproof box the you can drill a whole in and run your wire through it and silicone it up real good.


----------



## CallMeChris

The ones I found at pelican was for an iPhone...I've got a galaxy s2 skyrocket. I'll check out Walmart and see what I can find there!


----------



## duckincrazy92

They make someone like a ziplock bag but its got a plug that plugs into your headphone jack then it's got a waterproof connection that you can plug your audio tube cord into on ebay. That's what we used


----------



## J2!

duckincrazy92 said:


> They make someone like a ziplock bag but its got a plug that plugs into your headphone jack then it's got a waterproof connection that you can plug your audio tube cord into on ebay. That's what we used


 Kicker makes these. You get it with the amp when you buy it.


----------



## CallMeChris

I asked this in another thread but instead of buying a case and plugging my phone in would this work better? 

Milennia MIL-BTREC Bluetooth® adapter at Crutchfield.com

Plug that into the amp and use my phones Bluetooth to send the music to the sound tube...can I use that straight to the amp or does it need to be plugged into a head unit?


----------



## duckincrazy92

I'm not sure about that.


----------



## CallMeChris

I called Crutchfield and they were no help...the guy read me the description off the internet!


----------



## filthyredneck

CallMeChris said:


> I asked this in another thread but instead of buying a case and plugging my phone in would this work better?
> 
> Milennia MIL-BTREC Bluetooth® adapter at Crutchfield.com
> 
> Plug that into the amp and use my phones Bluetooth to send the music to the sound tube...can I use that straight to the amp or does it need to be plugged into a head unit?


Whoolie Shop on here actually sells those bluetooth setups with some of his tubes, i know 1 person that had a setup with that and used an iphone, worked very well and phone could be kept tucked away in his waders. On a side note, i bought one of the pelican i1015 cases for my old brute, had the built in jack in the case and was large enough for a decent size phone.


----------



## CallMeChris

Thanks for the info! I sent Whoo lie a message and he said that's what I needed...ordered it so now its on its way. I'll get home Thursday from work and everything should be there by then so I can start throwing it together. I guess I will use this thread as my build thread so if anyone has some of the same questions I had the information can help them out. So far this is what I have ordered...

Infinity 6.5" marine speakers










Rockford Fosgate BRP 300x2 amp










PAC LD-10 line level booster









Bluetooth adapter











From what I've read I should end up with some quality sounds and its going to be NICE not having to hook up any wires for my phone. I want to end up with a fiberglass box but the PVC will work for a while I'm sure. This will be going on a 2012 Polaris Sportsman...haven't seen many ways to mount it all that I like but I have a few ideas running through my head. I'll add some pics when I can show some progress.


----------



## CallMeChris

How much can the electrical system on my bike handle? I have a 2012 sportsman 500. I know I have seen some outrageous stuff done to the rzr's with huge stereo systems and lights everywhere...I am sure they are set up much different than what mine is. Is there an upgrade I can do to my magneto or a dual battery setup or something?


----------



## CallMeChris

Another one....what sounds better, a tube or a split tube?


----------



## bama450

CallMeChris said:


> Thanks for the info! I sent Whoo lie a message and he said that's what I needed...ordered it so now its on its way. I'll get home Thursday from work and everything should be there by then so I can start throwing it together. I guess I will use this thread as my build thread so if anyone has some of the same questions I had the information can help them out. So far this is what I have ordered...
> 
> Infinity 6.5" marine speakers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rockford Fosgate BRP 300x2 amp
> N
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PAC LD-10 line level booster
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bluetooth adapter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From what I've read I should end up with some quality sounds and its going to be NICE not having to hook up any wires for my phone. I want to end up with a fiberglass box but the PVC will work for a while I'm sure. This will be going on a 2012 Polaris Sportsman...haven't seen many ways to mount it all that I like but I have a few ideas running through my head. I'll add some pics when I can show some progress.



Where did u buy the amp, inline booster, and Bluetooth adapter from? I'm looking to build another tube also


----------



## filthyredneck

^whoolie shop....sponsor here


----------



## CallMeChris

Whoolie shop is a great guy and has answered all my questions...I got mine from eBay and Crutchfield though.

Just got it finished yesterday as a matter of fact and it sounds amazing! I am more than pleased! I'll post some pictures later on.

---------- Post added at 04:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:51 PM ----------

A few pics of how I did it...


----------



## big_boat_fishing

Does the bluetooth adapter have a better sound vs a rca/headphone jack cable?


----------



## JPs300

No, some are actually worse.


----------



## big_boat_fishing

OK I'll just stay with the cord. Thanks!


----------

